# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Mach3 giao tiếp Arduino.

## Tiến Nam

Loanh quanh trên mạng em thấy có cái này thấy hay và làm được thì rất rẻ.Bác nào biết hoặc đã nghiên cứu rồi chia sẻ cho em và mọi người với được không ạ. :Big Grin:

----------


## tranhung123456

hi chủ đề này nhớ là ko hiệu quả nên bị bỏ quên nhiều năm rồi
tớ vẫn thích là dùng phần mềm Mach3 chạy bo Arduino UR3
có điều plugin mosbus configuration khó chỉnh cho nó chính xác như ý dc
 ai đã từng nghiên cứu mosbus của mach3 show 4 rum cho AE tìm hiểu thêm

----------


## CKD

Bạn đã kết nối mach3 & arduino à. Chia sẽ chút thông tin và kinh nghiệm với.

----------


## tranhung123456

TRANG WEB NÀY CHỈ DẪN NÈ https://www.machsupport.com/forum/in...?topic=21579.0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMFMUBHcS6M

----------


## CKD

> TRANG WEB NÀY CHỈ DẪN NÈ https://www.machsupport.com/forum/in...?topic=21579.0
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMFMUBHcS6M


Cái này là mở rộng input & output. Không có tác dụng với motion control (không truyền được step/dir)

----------

